# My betta is darting around tank?



## LynnO (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello,

I appreciate all of your support and have loved this site ever since I brought my guy home. Everything has been great, except today my Betta is acting "different". He is incredibly active and darting around the tank. He will stop to take a break on a plant, but then goes back to his "jittery pacing". Back and forth - back an forth - near the bottom. This is not normal for him. Usually he just kind of hangs out, swims around a bit, built a bubble nest the other day (I was so proud). I did a partial water change (as usual) today, but no other changes. I just want to make sure I am on top of anything if it is developing. Should I start a salt treatment just in case?? Thoughts? 

Here are the stats:

Housing 
What size is your tank? Marineland Cresent 3 gal
What temperature is your tank? 78
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Not at the moment (i live in FL and will heat in winter)
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? Moss ball (does that count?)

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Aqueon Betta Pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? Twice a day (3-4 pellets)

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Twice a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 25-50% and a gravel vac once a week.
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Prime 

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
Yes - I use API liquid test kit
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0
pH: 7.6
Hardness: Unknown, but local water quality tests state soft
Alkalinity: unknown

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Just today he became more active than normal and is darting around the tank. I would describe it as "jittery pacing". 
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He has never been this active.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Today
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? Unsure, I purchased him from PetSmart a few months ago.


----------



## LynnO (Aug 2, 2012)

Still thinking about this....should I pick up a small heater tomorrow to raise the temp? I live in FL and his tank stays very steady 77-78 degrees. But would a heater help just in case? If so, please recommend one - I would prefer one that lets me set the temp.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Have you moved a light near his tank recently? Silly, I know, but one of my bettas hated having my lamp next to his tank, it showed too much reflection I think. I wouldn't start any treatment until you know for sure what is wrong with him. I hope someone more experienced than I can give you an answer!


----------



## LynnO (Aug 2, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Have you moved a light near his tank recently? Silly, I know, but one of my bettas hated having my lamp next to his tank, it showed too much reflection I think. I wouldn't start any treatment until you know for sure what is wrong with him. I hope someone more experienced than I can give you an answer!


No, there have been no changes at all.  And, no, I will not start any treatment until I am positive something is going on.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

LynnO said:


> No, there have been no changes at all.  And, no, I will not start any treatment until I am positive something is going on.


Sorry I can't be of much help...I'm pretty new to these fish.


----------



## LynnO (Aug 2, 2012)

Well here is the morning update: Chow built a new bubble nest to replace the one that was destroyed yesterday by the water change. And he ate the 3 pellets I gave him right away. Since then, he has been going back and forth (pacing) and darting. He is only doing this on the front right lower corner of his tank. The filter is located directly in back of where he is doing this, so I don't think he is adverse to the filter flow? It's like he is obsessed with that corner. I put the moss ball in that space a little while ago just to see if a little change in that space would maybe help. I am wondering now if he is seeing his reflection in that corner and is stressing about it? He built his new bubble nest in the opposite back corner. I'll keep you posted.... 

PS - I will need to get a heater eventually - what type should I get? I have a Marineland Crescent 3 tank. Also, I want an adjustable heater. Thanks!!!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

LynnO said:


> Well here is the morning update: Chow built a new bubble nest to replace the one that was destroyed yesterday by the water change. And he ate the 3 pellets I gave him right away. Since then, he has been going back and forth (pacing) and darting. He is only doing this on the front right lower corner of his tank. The filter is located directly in back of where he is doing this, so I don't think he is adverse to the filter flow? It's like he is obsessed with that corner. I put the moss ball in that space a little while ago just to see if a little change in that space would maybe help. I am wondering now if he is seeing his reflection in that corner and is stressing about it? He built his new bubble nest in the opposite back corner. I'll keep you posted....
> 
> PS - I will need to get a heater eventually - what type should I get? I have a Marineland Crescent 3 tank. Also, I want an adjustable heater. Thanks!!!


My Blaze does that too...but, he seems healthy otherwise, so I don't know why some do this.


----------



## LynnO (Aug 2, 2012)

Okay - well good to know that some do this. I am going to take a video with my iphone and post it to youtube so everyone can see what I am talking about.


----------



## LynnO (Aug 2, 2012)

Here is the link to the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAUzZaQtevo

Let me know what you think.  And sorry about the major glare which wasn't evident until I uploaded.


----------



## kayfrmtx (Jan 25, 2014)

LynnO said:


> Here is the link to the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAUzZaQtevo
> 
> Let me know what you think.  And sorry about the major glare which wasn't evident until I uploaded.


 I watched your video and it seems to me that he sees his own reflection which could be the cause


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

Your boy is glass surfing. Sticking his head on the glass and flying back and forth on it. Its common in bettas in tanks because its something to do and they seem to enjoy it.
If he does it a lot its a sign of boredom though, perhaps move his tank furniture about? I keep extra tank decorations and change the decor on water change day to stop them getting bored.

(also he is a very handsome man!)


----------

